# If Anyone Is Interested.



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

not my cup of tea ,but thought id share the info - its an interesting site i like to check on every now and then .

anyway have a look here not sure if they are a good price or what but here they are.

dont think im breaking the rules but im never sure .


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Not interested in the watches, but I've just realised that I really really want one of these:

972 G Fully armoured & blastproof tractor

Wouldn't mind this either.

Big boys toys!!


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

unlcky alf said:


> Not interested in the watches, but I've just realised that I really really want one of these:
> 
> 972 G Fully armoured & blastproof tractor
> 
> ...


they had a decomissioned lightening on there a few months ago and the armoured mondeo's are cool .

glad it came to some use anyway.


----------

